
The Benefits of Mind-Wandering - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-benefits-of-mind-wandering-1434716243?mod=e2fb
======
toufique
I finally have proof now that impulsively checking Hacker News while
procrastinating err... working actually makes me more productive.

------
praveer13
It's behind paywall. Can anyone paste it here?

~~~
cheepin
[https://www.google.com/search?q=The+Benefits+of+Mind-
Wanderi...](https://www.google.com/search?q=The+Benefits+of+Mind-
Wandering&oq=The+Benefits+of+Mind-Wandering)

~~~
effie
That's an interesting trick. Does it work because of the Google URL in the
Referer header?

~~~
cheepin
I believe so. The same trick works for several other paywalled sites. If it
didn't work, a lot of people would complain about Wall Street Journal links.

